# Oglethorpe County 06/07 reports



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 18, 2006)

We have seen a few does and small bucks on our Oglethorpe county property during the first 2 weeks of bow season.  No deer harvested and the deer that were seen were crossing power lines or browsing on green "stuff" in cutovers.  There are no acorns whatsoever in our hardwoods, so those hardwood stands may not be very productive this year.  Seeing some hog sign for first time on our property in over 20 years.


----------



## AgE (Oct 11, 2006)

Any white oaks acorns in your part of Oglethorpe?  Ours are dry as a bone.  Red oaks are moderate and water oaks are plenty.

We're seeing a good number of deer, just wondering about the acorns.....

AgE


----------



## Todd E (Oct 12, 2006)

Hunting two pieces of property in Oglethorpe County. Sandy Cross area and Vesta area. Both are moderate with White and Red Oak acorns. Plenty of scrapes and rubs.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 12, 2006)

*We only*

have red oaks and they are dropping good.  The white oak trees on our property, Glades area, did not produce this year.  We have seen no buck sign so far, but have seen a few deer here and there.  One nice buck has been captured on one of our trail cams in the last week.


----------



## bdpost (Oct 23, 2006)

Saw a bunch of does Saturday morning not untill 10:30 
missed one
Heard a bunch of shooting. It was cold but good to be back in the woods hunting!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 23, 2006)

*Well*

Deer sightings were pretty good for our small club.  Personally, I had 6 deer in a foodplot Saturday evening, saw 0 deer Sunday am and saw 4 deer in a foodplot Sunday evening.  All does.  My dad, uncle and father in law all saw a few does and my father in law harvested a nice size doe.  We saw no bucks, other than those on backs of trucks and at Hicks deer cooler.  Some nice bucks were brought in Saturday at Hicks.


----------



## fredw (Oct 23, 2006)

We took two does on my Oglethorpe Co. lease on Saturday morning and had one lost.  I saw a small buck chasing a doe.  Good scrape activity showing up.  No one has seen a big buck yet although most are seeing deer.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hunted in the Wolfskin area Sunday Morning......Sat in a stand over looking a ton of White Oaks until around 10......Didnt see a thing.....


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 23, 2006)

I saw a nice sized 4-pointer Saturday morning.  He came to me out of some clearcut and fed on the whiteoak acorns below me for what seemed like 20 to 30 minutes.  I was hunting on the edge of some hardwoods and the clearcut.  I had seen him before while bowhunting and could have taken him with a bow either time.  Our club is a trophy club, though spikes are allowed.  One members son got a large 140# spike and another member shot a doe I believe, though our neighbors must have been laying them down big time.  I bet I heard 20 to 30 shots between the morning and evening hunts that were close by.  A couple about rocked me out of the stand and I wasn't anywhere close to hunting the line....  Sunday was pretty quite with only a few shots heard Sunday morning.


----------



## AgE (Oct 23, 2006)

My hunting partner and I saw 8 does, and a small 8 pointer on Saturday morning in the Arnoldsville area.  Saturday evening I hunted another tract near Goosepond and saw two does, a spike, another small 8 and caught a glimpse of a larger buck slipping through.  Another member shot a 9 pointer with a 16" spread Sunday morning.  I hunted from my front porch Sunday morning and saw 4 does and two spikes.  Sunday afternoon I was back in Arnoldville and saw 7 does on a clover patch.  Good weekend!

Anybody finding any good rubs in Oglethorpe?

AgE


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 23, 2006)

huntnnut said:


> One members son got a large 140# spike and another member shot a doe I believe, though our neighbors must have been laying them down big time.  I bet I heard 20 to 30 shots between the morning and evening hunts that were close by.  A couple about rocked me out of the stand and I wasn't anywhere close to hunting the line....  Sunday was pretty quite with only a few shots heard Sunday morning.



Milton,

There is some good hunting around Sandy Cross, but I can tell you from experience, most hunters in the area are "brown its down" type hunters  .


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 23, 2006)

AgE said:


> My hunting partner and I saw 8 does, and a small 8 pointer on Saturday morning in the Arnoldsville area.  Saturday evening I hunted another tract near Goosepond and saw two does, a spike, another small 8 and caught a glimpse of a larger buck slipping through.  Another member shot a 9 pointer with a 16" spread Sunday morning.  I hunted from my front porch Sunday morning and saw 4 does and two spikes.  Sunday afternoon I was back in Arnoldville and saw 7 does on a clover patch.  Good weekend!
> 
> Anybody finding any good rubs in Oglethorpe?
> 
> AgE





I've found some HUGE rubs around Winterville and a few small ones here and there......Got my camera set up over a scrape with one of those big rubs next to it. Hope to see what he looks like in a few days.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 23, 2006)

Saw three does Sat am. Didn't go back til Sun pm and saw nothing. Rubs and scrapes are plentiful. Landowners wife and dauther both shot at does Sun evening. One was a miss and the other was found this am. Landowner called me today........they saw bucks chasing does this morning and he shot this one. I haven't seen a harvest photo yet, but he says it was this buck he killed.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 23, 2006)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Milton,
> 
> There is some good hunting around Sandy Cross, but I can tell you from experience, most hunters in the area are "brown its down" type hunters  .



Yea, that was pretty obvious Saturday morning by the sounds of it where I was at.  No way all those shots were on quality bucks and I doubt they were all doe's either.  

I haven't heard that many shots on any single day that I can remember except maybe on a dove opener....


----------



## Todd E (Oct 24, 2006)

There weren't many shots around us. Fortunately, the majority of surrounding land is privately owned and privately hunted. That's a plus ++

Got a pic........yes, he did kill the trailcam buck. Not the quality of a buck I thought he was. I guess some cam shots can be deceiving, huh?


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 25, 2006)

We're in the Vesta area and have lots of rubs and scrapes, and the scrapes are being tended to pretty regularly.  

There was more shooting going on Saturday evening then in the morning by us.  Our small QDM club has killed 6 does so far but no shooter bucks have shown themselves yet.  We have been seeing lots of activity between the hours of 2:00 and 4:00.


----------



## bdpost (Oct 26, 2006)

Went out Wed. morning saw 8 does. The only one presenting a shot had a fawn and a yearling, so I passed. Walking back to the truck a doe was standing within 20 yards of the truck. Maybe could have had a shot but if I missed probably would have taken out my engine block or a headlight. They have been hammering my plots. All the turnips and rape are gone and I have lots of bare spots. Seems like all I see are does and they all look small and young!?! But it is still pretty exciting and it beats working!


----------



## AgE (Oct 26, 2006)

They are laying down scrapes and really hittin' the rubs hard in the past couple of days around Arnoldsville.

AgE


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 27, 2006)

Lots of BIG rubs and scrapes around Winterville area......Saw 3 does yesterday evening hunting THICK hardwoods......


----------



## huntfish (Oct 27, 2006)

huntnnut said:


> Yea, that was pretty obvious Saturday morning by the sounds of it where I was at.  No way all those shots were on quality bucks and I doubt they were all doe's either.
> 
> I haven't heard that many shots on any single day that I can remember except maybe on a dove opener....



You got that right.  The first shot I heard woke me up and I couldn't even see the end of my barrel.  Definitely brown and down.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 27, 2006)

*This week*

My 72 year old father in law decided to stay down at camp all week, he is coming home today for to get some more food to take back  .  He harvested a mature doe Tuesday morning and then a small 5 point buck on Tuesday evening.  He has passed up deer on hunts the rest of the week.  He and I will be going back Sunday after chuch and hunting thru Monday evening.  I hope to see a buck or two as I have seen lots of does but no bucks so far.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 28, 2006)

Bucks are getting worked up....................

After getting almost bucked out of a pine this am, I had all I could stand. Easing to truck, had a doe come by with a lil spike on her trail. Hunted this pm and had a really nice buck come in 3 mins after some does. He busted them up and then went on w/o coming in for a shot. 

Landowners son shot a good 8pt 30 mins before dark and his wife shot a good 8pt 1 hour before dark. They couldn't find hers. This makes the 2nd deer she's shot this year w/o getting an exit. They had to find the first one(doe) the next day. They are going back to look for the buck  tomorrow am. Maybe he needs to change her bullets or teach her the shoulder shot.


----------



## bubbastax (Oct 29, 2006)

hunting has been good in this area we took in 9 nice bucks today 5 from Oglethorpe co. 3 from Madison co and 1 from Banks all taked today. Still have 2 bucks at Firetower in Oglethorpe co to pick up in the am. We did get in two nice bucks from down there this morning both taken on the same club both had 3 main beams. Nice odd looking deer.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 30, 2006)

*Deer moved good Sunday evening*

I saw 8, 6 does and 2 bucks on a food plot (evening hunt).  Heard numerous shots thruout the evening.  Lots of sign in our plots after the rain last week.  Still can not find any buck sign.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Oct 30, 2006)

I saw seven saturday evening. I shot the first doe after five then thirty minutes later I shot the second doe 140 pounds that was with another doe. Two mintues after shooting the second doe I had a large eight pointer 200 pounds come in on the same path as the two does and dropped him in his tracks. I had scrapes, over a dozen rubs and deer doo doo every where. White Oaks dropping by the dozen at a time. The bucks neck was swollen and he was trailing the does. All in Oglethorpe.


----------



## AgE (Nov 1, 2006)

WOW, BigBuckFinder, that is an awesome 8 pointer!  What part of Oglethorpe do you hunt in?  My partner killed a six pointer several years ago that is almost identical to your 8.  Has got to be one of largest six pointers I have ever seen.  

Again, nice buck and congrats.

AgE


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 2, 2006)

Hwy 22 areaThis is the fourth eight pointer in four years biggest by far. I would say that the rut is about to be in full swing I watched another big 8 yesterday chase a doe for over 15 minutes he would run her into the woods then he would push her back into the field. But it was not in Ogelthorpe.Good Luck to everyone I am leaving for Illinois today hope to get home and see some giant bucks that yall have taken.


----------



## bdpost (Nov 5, 2006)

Finially broke the ice yesterday. Took a pretty nice doe about 8:45. After reading the thread about "the can" I used the small can and a grunt call and pulled in a spike and a four point, it was pretty cool watching those guys. After I shot the doe the four point egded into a food plot -ate and sauntered off. another good morning in the woods


----------



## greywolf (Nov 7, 2006)

hello from Fannin County i hunted a leased track in ogelthorpe county for several years and got out of the club it was off of loyd smith rd off off 77 i think ? . anyway wanted to get back  in a club there for this season but just did not work out if any of you hunt on leased land with a club and think there may be a possible opening next year would like to here from you. good luck


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 12, 2006)

So what is the report I quess everybody has been in the woods. Just back from ILL. Wanted to see what has been going on in the Georgia Woods.  What has the Georgia Rut looked like so far.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 12, 2006)

*I think the peak may have been yesterday*

Of my 6 members of my club, 4 hunted on Saturday am and 3 of them shoot bucks.  All 4 bucks were chasing does,  one 6 point and 2 8 pointers.  I was not there, didnt get down till later in the afternoon, but they reported LOTS of guns firing all morning and LOTs of bucks at both Hick's and Greg's deer coolers.  It was quiet in the afternoon and this morning.  I think they were all harvested yesterday  I did'nt see a deer at all.


----------



## bdpost (Nov 13, 2006)

*Darn wind*

Hunted Sat morning, Foggy then windy and hot. Didnt see anything. Went back out Sunday afternoon- really windy. It finally let up when the sun set, then it was too dark to see anything. Skunked again. Of course this morning seemed perfect!


----------



## fredw (Nov 13, 2006)

My son shot a 160 lb. 8 pointer on Saturday morning.  The deer was chasing does.

I hunted Thur, Fri and Sun....no bucks other than a spike.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 16, 2006)

I wish everyone good luck this weekend. Hopeful I can put down grandpal the white face deer.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 17, 2006)

Fri Nov 17

AM.....thoughts of wind getting up kept me at home. When I looked at the trees at 5am swaying, I slept in. 

PM.....got in the stand at 3pm situated in some  young pines along a ditch. Had a young buck chase a doe all around me at 4pm. Couldn't ever determine if the doe was a yearling or 1.5 y/o. That was the extent of my pm hunt. Hoefully tomorrow will put a deer in close since I'm hunting with my bow now.


----------



## bdpost (Nov 18, 2006)

Todd was smart. I went Friday morning since I wont be able to go all next week. It was pretty windy, nothing was moving. however all the rain really has the plots looking good! good luck everyone next week - should be perfect. No moon and a cold snap- man I'm going through with withdraws allready!


----------



## Todd E (Nov 18, 2006)

It is ON RIGHT NOW where I hunt !! Only reason I'm home is to eat and pickup daughter and her best friend to hunt this evening. 

Hunter 1...fourteen deer seen/3 were bucks
Hunter 2...two bucks seen
Hunter 3...doe chased by "buck"
Hunter 4...zero
Hunter5...one buck

(Hunter 6)Me.........had the same doe as yesterday pm come back in this morning. Came from absolute worst direction(behind me). She stopped, looked back, and then trotted off with her tail straight out. I made the mistake of not standing up and turning around to prepare. Then heard the grunt. He was coming, but I thought I'd better not move or that it may just be the same young buck doggin' her. Wrong choice!! Good 16 in, thick, chocolate horned 8pt steps out in opening to my rear at a mere 10 yds. I was handcuffed couldn't do anything. Ended up spooking him trying to make prep for a lefthanded shot. He was followed by a second buck. One hour later, a really nice 6pt came cruising by. He will be a good deer next year. Probably 14 in wide, but little mass.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 18, 2006)

Killed a nice 8 pt. this morning. He came to a grunt call looking for a fight. Huge neck and stunk something awful. My father saw 3 does  about 300 yds from where i killed the buck. (Sandy Cross / Vesta Area)


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 20, 2006)

Saw 2 lone does Saturday evening......
Gagirl saw 3 (2 big does and a yearling)   (Sandy Cross/Vesta)
My father saw 2 does....... 


Sun. Morning i only saw one young doe......(Winterville Area)


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 20, 2006)

*Dead at my place*

around the Glades area.  I saw one small button head in 3 hunts this weekend.  3 other club members saw ZERO all weekend.  I really think it is over in our area, no deer movement at all and no shooting like it has been the last 2 weekends.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 20, 2006)

Hwy 22, Six People, One Weekend, 36 hours logged on the stand, One deer spoted and put down. 2 1/2 year old with one inch spikes going backward on his head. It can not get much slower than that. There was one buck a eight pointer brought into the cooler last night.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 23, 2006)

Only had time for a short hunt this am. 

Hunting same spot in pines.

Had a buck come busting through the woods at 7:40am, grunting, hot on heels of a doe. Couldn't ever see him. Five minutes later, another buck came by grunting following the exact same path. Not 55yds from me, but never could see them.  

Walking back to truck, saw three(presumably does) together. 

There's still that chance that there is a "hot" doe out there some where..........................


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hunted in the Wolfskin area this morning........Saw nothing....


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 24, 2006)

It's definitely getting slow.  I hunted 7 straight days beginning on the 17th in the Vesta area off of 77, and only saw 2 small bucks and 6 does.  (On the 11th, I killed the deer in my avatar which ran 200 pounds and had a 19 inch spread.)  I believe they've made the annual switch to nocturnal behavior.  They are still doing some chasing, but are holding tight in the pines and not giving themselves up in the oaks.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 26, 2006)

*Another weekend*

same story.  SLOW.  My dad got a 6 point Thanksgiving evening right at dark on a food plot.  Otherwise, out of 5 hunters from Thursday thur this morning, only 4 other deer seen.  No shooting either.  Lots of hunters though.


----------



## bdpost (Nov 28, 2006)

Who turned off the deer? Missed the week of Thanksgiving but hunted Sun PM, Mon AM, Tues AM, and nothing in Lexington.   Hunted food plots, bedding areas, some hardwoods- four different spots, didnt see a one!Thank goodness the birds are still around to watch. Fresh tracks are everywhere, I better clean off my binoculars


----------



## rpage04 (Nov 28, 2006)

*land in Oglethorpe*

There is a Doctor named John Michael that owns alot of land in Oglethorpe. If anybody knows who i'm talking about, could you please let me know how to get in touch with him.


----------



## horse (Nov 29, 2006)

anybody hunting near Maxeys im going tommorrow morn have seen a lot of chasing last weekend scrapes are plentyful but not many rubs.


----------



## horse (Dec 2, 2006)

Well after some great bucks on my trail cam Wens did not decide to show up saw one small buck right after getting in stand. didnt see another one after that sat there untill 1230. Im going to the same area tomo cant wait. Maybe one will show. Seems like its going to be a great cold morn maybe they will be moving. Havent herd from any other hunters hunting in ogle whats going on let me know whats going on. Love hearing from you all.... Will let you no how i did tomo....


----------



## Ozzie (Dec 3, 2006)

I just returned from a two day hunt at our club near Vespa.  I saw 8 deer, 7 does and a nice 4-point with a wide tall rack that will make somebody a good deer next year maybe.  All deer were seen either around 7:30 in the morning, or the last few minutes of daylight. 

They are hitting food plots hard now.  The acorns have quit falling but the ones on the ground are still good and have not spoiled yet.


----------



## horse (Dec 3, 2006)

What a great hunt this morning. saw 2 bucks chasing does before i even got to my stand. Had a 10 yard shot on the largest buck would have been a 10 maybe but R side was broken of. Man i hated that. But that was just the beginning saw a totalof 7 bucks 6 of which where chasing does. here's the best part saw close to THIRTY DOES wow that was a new record. oh ya saw a fox a four goblers what a day. This hunt will go down in my memory bank for a long time to come.


----------



## horse (Dec 3, 2006)

forgot to mention i was hunting in Stephens.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 4, 2006)

Starting to see rubbing and scraps being made and hit. Maybe they are starting to move again. We also need this moon to go away to help with some daytime movement.


----------



## Ozzie (Dec 4, 2006)

The 2nd rut ought to be kicking in middle of next week also.


----------



## horse (Dec 6, 2006)

going back again Friday morn hope this hunt well be haft of what last week was im hunting in stephens ive seeen a lot of new rubs and scrapes on the property finnaly seem they where a little late hopefully there still chasing..


----------



## bdpost (Dec 6, 2006)

Went out extra early yesterday just to see that moon. It was like a surreal daylight, I could see as well as high noon. There were deer moving around everywhere, but it was well before legal shooting time. Sure enough as the giant moon set and the sun rose they dissapeared. I did have a spike with one spike come strolling by about 8:30am. Once the moon goes and the cold stays- hopefully they will be on the move again


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 6, 2006)

You might be able to jump on one with the rising moon in the evening right before the sun disappears.


----------



## horse (Dec 10, 2006)

Hunter friday morn saw 2 behind my stand as i was going to it could have shoot but didnt. Sat in stand 2 min after shot at a large buck about 100 yards then about 30 min lat shot a doe... Got down around 11 looked for buck but couldnt find any blood or deer better luck next time ok that was all i saw a total of 6...


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 11, 2006)

Say a Doe Friday evening, Saturday in the stand I saw nothing found fresh sign everywhere skint trees, scraps and deer do. Saw ten on Saturday evening at 1030 pm on the way home.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 11, 2006)

*Saw zero Sunday afternoon*

from my honey hole stand.  Father in law saw 3 down the powerline from me.  My dad saw 0 as well.  There were not many fresh tracks in the roads or foodplots, however there were some LARGE tracks, I mean DADDY tracks.  Big ones are still out there.


----------



## bdpost (Dec 14, 2006)

Went Wed AM, Thur AM . watched 5 turkeys hang out in a food plot. Saw Quail, Squirrels, birds, a hawk, and a possum, but no deer. They have me pegged, I need to start hunting in the afternoon instead of the mornings


----------



## horse (Dec 14, 2006)

I had to hang it up for this year had ankle surgery today..


----------



## Ozzie (Dec 17, 2006)

I hunted hard the last two days off of 77 near Vesta and my buddy killed a doe off a food plot last night.  

What really got me though was I went to my favorite ladder stand and there was a fresh, heart shot doe right under my stand...which means we are being poached on during the week when we are not there.  The fact they left a nice fat doe there to rot really lets you know what kind of people these must be.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 18, 2006)

*Hunted Saturday evening and Sunday morning*

Saw nothing Saturday evening over a food plot.  But Sunday morning, saw a HUGE buck cruising thru a clearcut and then entered my foodplot.  Easily the biggest buck I have ever seen in the woods in my 28 years of hunting.  Unfortunately, I had used my 2 buck tags early in the year and just hopelessly watched as he feed on some wheat and clover and then vanished back into the clearcut.  Also saw 2 does later in the morning right after my next door neighbor club had shot.  The does were running pretty fast.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 23, 2006)

I hadn't seen a deer while hunting since Thanksgiving. Still haven't. Once regulars aren't hitting my feeder. Only a doe with two yearlings and a spike. Bucks vacated...not even at night. Went this evening. Nothing. Got back to vehicle with tad of light. Saw seven in field at parking spot on adjoining land. Watched em' frolic around in a water hole til slap dark. I was able to determine where they came off our land at, so maybe I can catch them next trip on their way to the field. I need one mature doe for the freezer to call it quits.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 24, 2006)

*Just got back*

from a 2 day hunt.  Saw one small doe on way into stand yesterday evening.  Saw 2 bobcats playing around in a tree yesterday evening and several ducks.  No deer from stand.


----------



## Ozzie (Dec 24, 2006)

I just got back from a 2 day hunt, and saw nothing.  The second rut was supposed to be this weekend according to the guys at Hicks Processing, but they told me this morning that they had very few deer come in and that most guys were reporting very little activity on their clubs.  

I found one active scrape on our property with about 12 piles of fresh doe droppings and buck balls around it and spent both days hunting over it, but saw nothing.  I do believe they've gone nocturnal on us.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 30, 2006)

*Hunted Friday morning and evening*

in Glades area.  Saw 5 deer Friday am and then saw 7 deer Friday pm.  My 10 year old son harvested a one of the 7 we saw in the pm hunt.  A nice size doe.  Season is officially over for us.  Good luck to those still hunting.


----------



## bdpost (Dec 31, 2006)

Went Thur AM -it was cold. Saw two around 9 but could not get a shot.
Went Sat AM. I was only in the stand for about ten min. and saw a doe in a food plot. Missed the first shot but luckily she hung around for a second shot which connected.  Only ran about 30 yrds. Fastest hunt ever. A great way to wind down a good season! Heading out Monday for one last horrah! Happy New Year!


----------



## Todd E (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I couldn't let it go out w/o one last trip.

Set up in some pines w/mixed in privet. Knew the deer would be going through to get to a green field. Eased in on five while picking a tree out to sit against. Had one come in later w/o a shot. Bout' 530, deer were single file'n up a trail to the field. Lead mature doe was only 25yds away when she stepped into an opening. Only problem was that due to the thick privet, it was fairly dark in there. A sapling the size of a maglight head jumped in the way right at the shot and I caught half of it.  The deer acted hit, but I knew it should've flipped w/a shoulder shot. It was then I noticed the shattered tree. Found where the deer was standing. Noticed hair and two specks of blood. Started following the trail she went down and could follow her tracks. Every so often, I'd find one drop of blood til I lost her tracks and got mixed in w/many deer trails. Never could find her route after that. Not the way I wanted to end my season. All together I saw 10+-.

Hate that it is over, but I found a spot for next year!! None of us had ever ventured into this small section of the property. I know where a stand will be next year!!


----------

